# Shameless self-promotion: Jupiter 2 article published



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Ready for a scathing exposé of the seedy underbelly of the model making business? Over the past winter I wrote a "making of" article for Mike Reccia's Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller magazine on how I designed Moebius Models' kit of the Jupiter 2 from Lost in Space. Well, maybe it's not a scathing exposé, but it IS an excruciatingly detailed article that chronicles the designing of the model and provides historical nuggets about the Jupiter 2 that we saw on TV. The article was so verbose - er, informative - that it had to be serialized in three parts.

Part 1, which covers the design of the ship's exterior, was just published in Vol. 17 of SF&FM. The issue also includes Ron Gross' article on the hero landing gear produced by Paragrafix. Part 2 of the article, which will be published in July, concentrates on the interior of the J2 kit and provides interesting historical factoids about the studio set. The series will conclude in October, with finalizing the model's design and accurizing the test shots from China.

SF&FM is published in the UK, so if you can't find locally, you can order it online at various websites, such as CultTVman's hobby shop (http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Sci-Fi-and-Fantasy-Modeller-vol-17_p_1272.html). Buy early and often!

Gary


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with being proud of how well the kit turned out..
only wish it had a lower deck, LOL l!!


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm still in shock to think a guy from the middle of the Midwest, Alton to be more specific (Also known as the armpit of America), can be THE go-to-guy for all things Sci-Fiction, movies and TV. Seems like yesterday I was helping to find StarTrek figures for crying out loud...
:thumbsup:


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Gary, 

I just wanted to say I really enjoyed reading your piece. It was very informative and in many ways a throwback to when Cinefex used to write real articles about physical objects and not just print pieces about 1s and 0s.

Can't wait for the other two parts! Excellent reading (great pics, too!) and recommended to all.


Cheers


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

MykTurk said:


> I'm still in shock to think a guy from the middle of the Midwest, Alton to be more specific (Also known as the armpit of America), can be THE go-to-guy for all things Sci-Fiction, movies and TV. Seems like yesterday I was helping to find StarTrek figures for crying out loud...
> :thumbsup:


Mikey - a blast from the past! When did I check out your Hot Wheels & ST collections - 50 years ago?? If you'd like to buy some of the Playmates figures that you helped me find, I'll make you a deal. There are only a few thousand. 

Btw, my new house is in Godfrey, which is one step up from an armpit (although I'm not sure of the proper anatomical term for Godfrey).

C-ya,

Gary


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

sliuman said:


> Gary,
> 
> I just wanted to say I really enjoyed reading your piece. It was very informative and in many ways a throwback to when Cinefex used to write real articles about physical objects and not just print pieces about 1s and 0s.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Part 2 will have a boatload of information about the history and design evolution of each prop on the flight deck set. Lots of photos, too. I thought I knew a lot about the flight deck set, but I learned a great deal more while I was researching the article.

Gary


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just received the vol. #17 and, believe me, it worth every cent. There is also an article by Ron Gross regarding the Paragrafix landing gear legs.

There is an image from the J2 full mock up, with the chariot ramp opened, that only by itself worth the entire magazine.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Great article, particularly since it's one of the few in that magazine not to contain the word "whilst" in every sentence...


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

jbond said:


> Great article, particularly since it's one of the few in that magazine not to contain the word "whilst" in every sentence...


Yeah, but they changed the spelling of "mold" to "mould". I wish the English knew how to write English! 

Gary


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Its ok to give yourself a pat on the back! You deserve it! Congrats! The Jupiter 2 has finally been done justice in plastic in no small part to your efforts. I like so many others thank you! :thumbsup:

BTW-I hope Round2 lets you continue your efforts on that other project! I'm still holding out hope...but its fading...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gary, I plan on getting ALL the Articles on your work on the Jupiter Two:thumbsup:

Quick Question, The exterior Airlock Hatch Lines up PERFECTLY with the interior Airlock Hatch, You must have planned for an Opening Hatch??????

Perhaps it was overruled per construction cost?? Just Curious Sir

Don't mean to derail your Thread,,,Like I said I will be getting your articles!!!!

High Regards,
BP


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> Gary, I plan on getting ALL the Articles on your work on the Jupiter Two:thumbsup:
> 
> Quick Question, The exterior Airlock Hatch Lines up PERFECTLY with the interior Airlock Hatch, You must have planned for an Opening Hatch??????
> 
> ...


I figured the exterior door should line up with the airlock, whether or not the door actually opened. I wanted to have an opening door, as well as an interior for the airlock, but Dave Metzner nixed the idea, partly because of the cost and partly because he didn't think the Chinese could engineer a door that would tightly seal when closed. If I'd had my way, I would have run amuck, and the model would have been much more detailed - but would have cost well over 200 bucks. Dave's job is to give modelers the most bang for their buck and keep the models affordable.

Remember to save your nickles & dimes (and Alexander Hamiltons): Part 2 of the SF&FM article will be out next month.

Gary


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just ordered the current issue from Cult. BTW, it's been a couple of months since I finished building it, and my eyes STILL bulge whenever I look at it; THANK YOU again for this fantastic model of the Jupiter 2; I've waited 45 years for it!


----------

